# Lug Spacing?



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

I just Wanted to know if anyone knows if the lug spacing is the same as a Camaro, T/A WS-6 or a Corvette? those have the spacing of

5 X 3.75

anyone???


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

707GTOLS2 said:


> I just Wanted to know if anyone knows if the lug spacing is the same as a Camaro, T/A WS-6 or a Corvette? those have the spacing of
> 
> 5 X 3.75
> 
> anyone???


All the others 5 X 4 .75

GTO 5 X 120mm really really close.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

The goat is a 5 x 120mm with a 40mm offset.


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> The goat is a 5 x 120mm with a 40mm offset.


I thought the wheel was 48mm offset? :confused


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

silvergoat05 said:


> I thought the wheel was 48mm offset? :confused


NO!!!!!!!!!! It is DEFINETLY 40mm!!!! :cheers


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!! It is DEFINETLY 40mm!!!! :cheers


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It DEFINETLY is NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheers 
17" Wheel Size: 17" x 8" 
Bolt Circle: 5 x 120mm 
Offset: +48mm 
GTO Hub Size: ~69.5mm (have seen 69.5mm and 69.6mm) 

17" Tire Size: 245/45WR17 
Manufacturer: BF Goodrich 
Type: g-Force KDWS 
Diameter: 25.7" 

Just about every aftermarket wheel is 40 MM but not factory


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

silvergoat05 said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It DEFINETLY is NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheers
> 17" Wheel Size: 17" x 8"
> Bolt Circle: 5 x 120mm
> Offset: +48mm
> ...


I'm not usually one to argue, but the stock wheels are 40mm offset! Where are you getting your info? I even used 38mm offset wheels from a BMW on my goat and they were slightly outward more than stock. Your source is incorrect.


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I'm not usually one to argue, but the stock wheels are 40mm offset! Where are you getting your info? I even used 38mm offset wheels from a BMW on my goat and they were slightly outward more than stock. Your source is incorrect.


You are right, 38mm will will stick it out further because the stock offset is 48mm. It is measured from the inside. By putting a 38 mm wheel on, you moved the wheel out by 10mm.

It is measured frm the hub flange to the inner wheel lip. The reason BMW wheels are used is because that is the only wheel that will fit w/o having a custom set made, and they are 40mm, which will stick the wheel out slightly frm stock.

You can measure it, call any wheel manufacture, or got to ls1gto.com and do a search. It's all over the place there.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Yep, it's still 40mm......
....btw, I called GM to confirm my answer and yes it is 40mm offset, so then I thought to myself, "maybe they are wrong....", so I called RMR to ask them what they use on there car (drift car that is) and to see if he knew off the top of his head and I'll be damned if he didn't say 40mm as well. BTW, he uses 18x8's with a 38mm offset on the front and a 18x9 with a 50mm offset on the rear. Like I said earlier, I don't like to argue but when I'm right, I'm right.... and I don't give a damn what ls1gto.com says....... :cheers


----------

